# learn something about music



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there!

Just to mention again.. the now newly improved *classical music appreciation course* is up and running - 4 weeks (4 hours of your time) - expert tuition with all course material provided, what to listen for, selected composers, with links to video examples, CD recommendations and a tutor with years of listening on call to help you understand the art and where to start. All in a clear format geared for anyone! you don't need to know any technical musical terms or so on. All at a very reasonable price. Think about it 

here is the link: www.nunotes.com

We also in process of launching a 12-week in depth music course for the concert-goer or music lover who wants to learn more about how great music works and what to listen for.

thanks a lot and happy listening

Jaime


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

does it actually state the price anywhere? Im looking.....

if you dont want to post it in a thread - just send me a message. I am actually interested.


----------

